# TV show about embezzler



## Catlady (Nov 27, 2019)

The other night I watched a repeat of Alfred Hitchcock's episode  "Not the running type'' (1960).   The ending had a plot twist, very clever and original.

This man was a bookkeeper at a bank.  He stole $200,000, was tried and sent to prison for 15 years and he served 13 for good behavior.  After release the detective went to visit him and warned him he still owed the $200,000 even though he served prison time for the theft.   The man agreed and returned the $$.  Later on he was on a cruise and was telling another passenger how you can ''borrow'' some money, invest it for 13 years and keep the interest and then return the money borrowed.  He claimed that he earned $154,000 in interest. 

That must have been some very high interest percentage, but I do remember in the 1960's some CDs paid like 5%.  I know the episode is just fiction, but could the bookkeeper get away with it in real life?   Would not the cops find out about it and demand the original money plus the interest since it was earned with stolen money?   Any comments?


----------



## gennie (Nov 27, 2019)

Entirely possible.  In the early 80s I had some CDs earning 18%.  Embezzling is the gentleman's way to steal.  In some circles, it is considered just being a good businessman, only becoming dishonest if you're caught.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 27, 2019)

The money is stolen therefore he cannot profit from it in any manner. Think about the drug laws when you get busted in your vehicle. The law confiscates the vehicle and everything in it.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 27, 2019)

Catlady said:


> The other night I watched a repeat of Alfred Hitchcock's episode  "Not the running type'' (1960).   The ending had a plot twist, very clever and original.
> 
> This man was a bookkeeper at a bank.  He stole $200,000, was tried and sent to prison for 15 years and he served 13 for good behavior.  After release the detective went to visit him and warned him he still owed the $200,000 even though he served prison time for the theft.   The man agreed and returned the $$.  Later on he was on a cruise and was telling another passenger how you can ''borrow'' some money, invest it for 13 years and keep the interest and then return the money borrowed.  He claimed that he earned $154,000 in interest.
> 
> That must have been some very high interest percentage, but I do remember in the 1960's some CDs paid like 5%.  I know the episode is just fiction, but could the bookkeeper get away with it in real life?   Would not the cops find out about it and demand the original money plus the interest since it was earned with stolen money?   Any comments?


Saw that one too!  That's a good question, very interesting because in the Hitchcock episode the guy served his time.  Just goes to show you  to invest in the market.  10 grand worth of Phillip Morris stock purchased 10 years ago would net you over 28 grand today!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2019)

I remember a small savings and loan in town had CDs paying 14% interest.  Doubt we'll ever see that CD rate again.  I wonder if it would even be legal (in real life) to request that someone pay more than what they originally stole.  I used to watch Hitchcock's show.  What a mind he had, huh!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 1, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I remember a small savings and loan in town had CDs paying 14% interest.  Doubt we'll ever see that CD rate again.  I wonder if it would even be legal (in real life) to request that someone pay more than what they originally stole.  I used to watch Hitchcock's show.  What a mind he had, huh!


Absolutely, that guy was kinky but oh so brilliant.  Just don't let a blonde alone in a room with him...lol.

Sometimes he left you so hanging, other times crystal clear.  Remember "Marnie"?  That was an underplayed really good movie. He devised the double screen to show the two images inside a bank in one scene.  Talk about inventing special effects.  And Ray Milland's lighted milk glass when he was coming up the stairs to poison his wife in the B & White thriller "Suspicion".  Hub can't watch"The Birds" to this day after seeing it for the first time years ago.  Ditto for me and Psycho...didn't take a shower for years!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Any comments?


In New York, a Texan walks into a bank. He tells the loan officer that he needs to borrow $5000 because he is going to Europe for a two week trip. The loan officer says the bank will need collateral for the loan so the guy hands him the keys and the title papers to his brand new Ferrari that is parked in the street in front of the bank.

Obviously, a $250,000 Ferrari is more than enough collateral so the loan officer gives him the $5000. The Texan leaves and the loan officer drives the Ferrari into the bank's underground parking garage and parks it.

Over the next few days, the big joke among the bank employees is all about the Texan that put up $250,000 collateral for a measly $5000 loan.

But, two weeks later, the Texan returns from his trip and repays his loan. Plus $26.92 interest.

The loan officer says to the guy, "I want to thank you for your business, but I'm curious. While you were away, I checked and found out you are a multimillionaire. I don't understand why you bothered to borrow $5000 when you have so much money."

The Texan replies, "Where else in New York can I park my Ferrari in an underground parking lot for $2.00/day and expect it to be safe when I return?"


----------



## Liberty (Dec 2, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> In New York, a Texan walks into a bank. He tells the loan officer that he needs to borrow $5000 because he is going to Europe for a two week trip. The loan officer says the bank will need collateral for the loan so the guy hands him the keys and the title papers to his brand new Ferrari that is parked in the street in front of the bank.
> 
> Obviously, a $250,000 Ferrari is more than enough collateral so the loan officer gives him the $5000. The Texan leaves and the loan officer drives the Ferrari into the bank's underground parking garage and parks it.
> 
> ...


That is an old one and a good one!


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 2, 2019)

Catlady said:


> The other night I watched a repeat of Alfred Hitchcock's episode  "Not the running type'' (1960).   The ending had a plot twist, very clever and original.
> 
> This man was a bookkeeper at a bank.  He stole $200,000, was tried and sent to prison for 15 years and he served 13 for good behavior.  After release the detective went to visit him and warned him he still owed the $200,000 even though he served prison time for the theft.   The man agreed and returned the $$.  Later on he was on a cruise and was telling another passenger how you can ''borrow'' some money, invest it for 13 years and keep the interest and then return the money borrowed.  He claimed that he earned $154,000 in interest.
> 
> That must have been some very high interest percentage, but I do remember in the 1960's some CDs paid like 5%.  I know the episode is just fiction, but could the bookkeeper get away with it in real life?   Would not the cops find out about it and demand the original money plus the interest since it was earned with stolen money?   Any comments?


According to my inflation calculator, $154,000 in 1960 would be worth $1,653,413.76  today.  That's $127,185/year to be in prison receiving three meals a day, clothing, laundry, all utilities paid, TV, gym, etc.  Not a bad deal.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 2, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> According to my inflation calculator, $154,000 in 1960 would be worth $1,653,413.76  today.  That's $127,185/year to be in prison receiving three meals a day, clothing, laundry, all utilities paid, TV, gym, etc.  Not a bad deal.


HaHa, I agree.  The guy was a mousy type, very quiet, he had worked at the bank for a long time and yet the only thing anyone knew about him is that he wanted to travel, had all kinds of travel pamphlets.  I knew then that travel was a ''hint'' in the story.  He had planned it all and WANTED to be put in prison.  I like Alfred Hitchcock episodes because all of them have a twist at the end, and this one was one of the best.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 4, 2019)

You are all leaving out one thing...……...taxes!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 5, 2019)

Still watch the Hitchcock episodes. I still will not watch "Birds" movie. The first time was enough for me!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Absolutely, that guy was kinky but oh so brilliant.  Just don't let a blonde alone in a room with him...lol.
> 
> Sometimes he left you so hanging, other times crystal clear.  Remember "Marnie"?  That was an underplayed really good movie. He devised the double screen to show the two images inside a bank in one scene.  Talk about inventing special effects.  And Ray Milland's lighted milk glass when he was coming up the stairs to poison his wife in the B & White thriller "Suspicion".  Hub can't watch"The Birds" to this day after seeing it for the first time years ago.  Ditto for me and Psycho...didn't take a shower for years!


I can't remember the specific scenes/effects you're talking about but I do remember the feeling of being afraid in the shower.  There was a town in the news in the last couple of years that had birds attacking and I thought about that movie.   LOL  I did see Marnie but don't remember much about it....it was so long ago.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 15, 2019)

This is my version of Alfred Hitchcock's  "The Birds".  Pidgeons waiting for me to feed them.  LOL


----------



## Liberty (Dec 16, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I can't remember the specific scenes/effects you're talking about but I do remember the feeling of being afraid in the shower.  There was a town in the news in the last couple of years that had birds attacking and I thought about that movie.   LOL  I did see Marnie but don't remember much about it....it was so long ago.


It was quite an unusual movie for Hitch to make - it was a romantic, psycho thriller, but somehow Sean Connery and Tippi Hendren took it way over the top. No birds, just mind issues.  One of the reasons I loved it.


----------

